# API Filstar XPL?



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

I've been on the edge of ordering an Eheim 2217 (and likely still will) but just ran into someone who has been using--and loving--the Filstar XPL. They used to be Rena Filstar XP1, XP2, and XP3...but you all knew that, right? Anyway, the newer XPL looks very impressive in that it has the trays I wanted but better flow that the Ecco 2236 I was considering. My very experienced friend swears by them (yes, I know, everyone has their favorite). Is there anything not to like about these? Would the largest one (XP XL) be too much for a 55? Great sale on them at Ken's (still called the XP3 there) and the DRs Foster & Smith have them on backorder.

Filter For aquariums Dimensions Media
Baskets Max.
gph
(up to) 
XP S up to 45 gallons 9-1/2" x 8-1/2" x 10" 1 250 gph 
XP M up to 75 gallons 9-1/2" x 8-1/2" x 14-3/4" 2 300 gph 
XP L up to 175 gallons 9-1/2" x 8-1/2" x 17" 3 350 gph 
XP XL up to 265 gallons 13" x 9" x 17" 4 450 gph


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Never again shall a filstar enter my house. I had way too many issues with the one I had. It didnt leak but would get air in and need repriming DAILY. The hoses were too brittle and cracked easily. Waste of moolah if you ask me. 

But, Ill let ya get more answers on them as well


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> Never again shall a filstar enter my house. I had way too many issues with the one I had. It didnt leak but would get air in and need repriming DAILY. The hoses were too brittle and cracked easily. Waste of moolah if you ask me.
> 
> But, Ill let ya get more answers on them as well


Thanks. I'm going to go with the 2217; watched a few videos on the Tube and think I can manage to get it together. If not, I may be asking for help!


----------



## Lovebeer (Jan 12, 2014)

Great filter - just upgraded to the Xp l - plenty of filter action - after several years the hoses become filled with debris and shoots it into the aquarium. I just clean and replace hoses and fittings now. I also modified to "black" intake because the blue is ugly.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It will take you less than 30 min to setup a 2217. I have read a few reviews on Filstar. They all seem to be initial ones. All filters do great the first month or two. From what I have read anyway, it seems that Fluval or Eheim own most reviews that have any real time associated to them. Many in the 10+ years timeframe.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

I agree. I'm going green (2217). Great deal at Ken's at $137. Because I may do the AC thing again, I will need the flow. Thanks Ben as always for your great advice. Now I will turn my attention to lights. Already liking the Current USA LED thing (you can never have too many remotes!).


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Love my current USA LED light. It is sunrise now


----------

